# Any luck with FF miles on United for Saver Awards



## molemay (Jul 20, 2011)

I have noticed on the United site lately that there isn't much availability with saver awards to Hawaii.  Has anyone had any luck getting the 40,000 point tickets lately?  I'm going to try my luck tonight for our trip next June.  I have been lucky in the past calling in the middle of the night to get the flights.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 20, 2011)

UA has come through for me for tickets for family members to Europe in high season at saver levels, but I have not tried Hawaii in years.  If you have DL miles, I read at FlyerTalk that Hawaii seems to be one of the few places those are good for at saver levels, so it would be wise to try to use those there.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2011)

I got flights SFO to Maui using ff Saver miles.  They are for March 2012.  I don't remember exactly when I booked them.


----------



## elaine (Jul 20, 2011)

all I see are 40K EACH WAY for next June!


----------



## molemay (Jul 20, 2011)

Last year I did pretty good with the miles and money option, but this year they have raised the miles needed as well as the money.


----------



## molemay (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I called 3 times last night from the pacific coast.  Once at 11:30pm, once at 1am and then again at 3am.  With the first two calls, the flights for June 16 had not been released yet.  At 3am the flights were realeased but there were no saver awards available at all for Reno to OGG.  There are two flights daily from SFO to OGG and two from LAX to OGG.  I have a feeling they are not releasing any saver awards at 330 days out.

Tonight I have to make up for my lost sleep.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I just checked.  I booked two round trip flights from SFO to OGG for March 2012.  I booked these flights myself online at the beginning of May for 40,000 miles each.


----------



## Dollie (Jul 22, 2011)

*btv-ogg  lih-btv*

On January 20th I was able to make the following reservations on United, by being flexible with the dates, each ticket was 40,000 miles:

Friday January 20, 2012 - BTV (Burlington, VT) to OGG
Sunday February 12, 2012 – LIH to BTV

Our timeshare reservations on Maui are for one week 1/21/12 to 1/28/12 and on Kauai for two weeks 1/28/12 to 2/11/12.  This means we will need one additional night on each island.  Even though this is an additional expense, we still come out way ahead when you compare what it would have cost to fly from BTV.  I also need to setup the interisland flights which couldn’t be worked into the free tickets.


----------



## lopezcasa (Jul 22, 2011)

*United FF Miles*

I didn't have any luck with saver awards for the same dates on United as well.  We are flying lax-ogg.  I will keep checking back from time to time, and use the miles with money if I have to as it gets closer.

This is the first year where I could not get a saver award at the 11 month mark.   

I think maybe it must be because they have revamped their program with the miles/money and one way options and they have offered less saver awards.

Once I use up the last of my FF miles this year, I'm cutting up the card and will look for other ways to save on the airfare. 

Really a bummer.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess I was just lucky.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2011)

I recently booked two tickets to Honolulu for a total of 80,000 miles from Wichita, KS. The difference is we booked for January rather than the more popular summer months. I would imagine booking for June would be harder and they might not offer super saver awards at all if they feel they can fill the plane with paying passengers. 

Lately, airlines have been doing a good job of filling every seat. We just completed RT flights from ICT to SLC and every seat on every flight was occupied, including first class. These were Sunday flights and Sunday tends to be a busy day for the airlines.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 22, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> I recently booked two tickets to Honolulu for a total of 80,000 miles from Wichita, KS. The difference is we booked for January rather than the more popular summer months. I would imagine booking for June would be harder and they might not offer super saver awards at all if they feel they can fill the plane with paying passengers.
> 
> Lately, airlines have been doing a good job of filling every seat. We just completed RT flights from ICT to SLC and every seat on every flight was occupied, including first class. These were Sunday flights and Sunday tends to be a busy day for the airlines.



First class was almost certain to be mostly,if not all, elites who were upgraded rather than passengers paying the freight for first class fares.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> First class was almost certain to be mostly,if not all, elites who were upgraded rather than passengers paying the freight for first class fares.




I'm sure it was. They still were able to fill every seat on the flights, leaving little room for FF seats. Interestingly enough, one of our tickets on those flights was with a super saver FF award.


----------



## bass (Jul 28, 2011)

I used my UA miles in April.  2 tickets from Fort Myers to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to Singapore and Singapore back to Fort Myers (all using the new one way award tickets).  The only thing is I booked them 11 months in advance.

Nancy


----------

